# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS > MEMBERS PICTURES >  Beginner 3 years in sports

## Ekto37

Estimate result. Age of 37 years. 3 years am engaged. One rate anabol (5mg) - 1.5 months. From Russiya. 7 photos.

http://depositfiles.com/files/zw7eeiov5

----------


## Big

> Estimate result. Age of 37 years. 3 years am engaged. One rate anabol (5mg) - 1.5 months. From Russiya. 7 photos.
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/zw7eeiov5


I'm not entirely sure what your post means, and I don't care to download a rar file.
Are you a professional bodybuilder?

----------


## Ekto37

I can lay out a photo here if here it is possible in the greater size?

----------


## Big

Are you a professional bodybuilder?

----------


## Ekto37

> Are you a professional bodybuilder?


I`m powerlifter

----------


## Big

ok, I moved this to the "member's pictures" section.

----------


## Ekto37

ok. :-)

----------


## kickinit

No one is going to un-rar them as far as I know so you might want to post them up..

----------

